# BU Library Sen. Security Asst.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

SENIOR SECURITY ASSISTANT, Mugar Library, Security (4931/H0917)
Institution:
*Boston University*

Location:
Boston, MA

Category:

Admin - Police and Public Safety
Admin - Libraries

Posted:
08/09/2017

Application Due:
Open Until Filled

Type:
Full Time

Ensure effective and responsible operation of the Mugar Security Dept. and the safety of library patrons and staff. Enforce library policies and procedures. Respond to patron and staff complaints, incidents, emergencies, queries, and other related matters. Responsible for handling situations of potential unrest, e.g., theft suspect. Prepare accurate and detailed confidential incident reports. Assist in assigning work to and monitoring performance of student staff. In the absence of Security Manager or Security Supervisor, is responsible for the operation of the Dept. Prevent or reduce the loss of library property.

*Qualifications*
High school diploma or equivalent. Excellent communication skills and attention to detail, ability to work under pressure, problem solve and work with confidential material. Between six and twelve months of security experience.

CURRENT BOSTON UNIVERSITY EMPLOYEES Represented by L2324 click here to apply for this position. All other applicants (both internal and external), please use the {Apply} section on this page.

*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Boston University

Online App. Form:
http://bu.silkroad.com/epostings/submit.cfm?fuseaction=app.dspjob&jobid=300897&


----------

